# Bush assaulted by shoes in Iraq



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 14, 2008)

> Bush Ducks Shoes Thrown in Iraqi Leader?s Office (Update2)
> Email | Print | A A A
> 
> By Edwin Chen
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a3krA2yqxXqg&refer=home

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfYBGl9q30c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Dec 14, 2008)

I am going to post the same thing i posted in the other thread.

I bet that guy is Jesus, Gai and Chuck Norris combined :xzaru


----------



## Amaretti (Dec 14, 2008)

All that cheerleader training finally came in handy.


----------



## Sasufag (Dec 14, 2008)

People like bush.

srsly bush is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2008)

haha, he's pretty quick with it


----------



## Altron (Dec 14, 2008)

Man that guy must have had poor aim to miss hitting bush in the face with shoes that close up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 14, 2008)

> “this is a farewell kiss, dog.”



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw this on Fox News.  I don't know which was funnier, Bush's reaction or how quickly the guy with the camera started snapping pictures.


----------



## moneeeb (Dec 14, 2008)

hahahaa

amazing
Bush is so fast, I might wounder if he is part of any Ninja clan 

I guess that's a nice farewell for someone who is responsible for killing thousands of innocent people and destroying peace .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 14, 2008)

It's sad for him. They don't like him in Iraq but even in his home country, he is hated.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohhhhh shit best shit I,ve seen all day 

and I ain't see NOTHING -_-


GOOD LORD

I was laughing liek crazy

Bush like "WTF!?" 

"I'm being attacked"

It's a goddamn shame that that shoe ain't hit. 



> “this is a farewell kiss, dog.”


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 14, 2008)

That guy has bad aim, not if he threw it a little lower..


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 14, 2008)

The guy who did this is in big trouble.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 14, 2008)

The fucker's pretty good at dodging


----------



## galliam (Dec 14, 2008)

I like how the guys burst out of the doors behind him after the incident. Its not like the guy has more than two shoes. Way to go secret service.


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 14, 2008)

Al-Maliki trying to hit the second shoe away


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL now thats just hilarious.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2008)

Fucking Secret Service 

If it wasn't for them pulling him down he would have successfully hit him in the face. 

But damn that was funny. :rofl

I expect Stephen Colbert to make an awesome sketch out of this.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope the security for the new president is better than for bush....


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 14, 2008)

Le Male said:


> The guy who did this is in big trouble.



To Guantanamo he goes!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoa, Bush is a pretty good dodger. I find it amazing that their was virtually no response from the crowd when the first shoe was thrown tho.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2008)

Purgatory said:
			
		

> To Guantanamo he goes!



Noooooo! 

He's a hero! Can't you see that? 





Le Male said:


> I hope the security for the new president is better than for bush....



Aye, he could have easily assassinated him just like that 

But maybe this is the Secret Service's F U to him by showing a poor response for the dreadful last 8 years.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 14, 2008)

_damn those are good reflexes  _


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> He's a hero! Can't you see that?
> 
> ...



cuz shoes can kill people


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2008)

i hope the security is better for obama than it is for bush


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

He's a pretty bad shot.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Dec 14, 2008)

Best thing that ever happened!


----------



## sliv3r (Dec 14, 2008)

That man is my hero, shoe > Bush ftw!


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2008)

> In Arab culture, throwing shoes is a grave show of disrespect.


That's funny, because I believe it is the same way here in most cases.


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 14, 2008)

The guy should have practiced some more. 

And do they really need that many agents for one man throwing shoes?


----------



## FreshBaked (Dec 14, 2008)

And yet I still feel a little bad for bush... XD


----------



## Federer (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy shit,

Bush is a bullet-timer, his jobbing aura is over 9000 

Bush jobbing > Captain America


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 14, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Holy shit,
> 
> Bush is a bullet-timer, his jobbing aura is over 9000



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just couldn't resist 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik[/YOUTUBE]




It helps that the guy's throwing skill is under 9.


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> That's funny, because I believe it is the same way here in most cases.



In my country we throw shoes at our heroes!


----------



## Camille (Dec 14, 2008)

Bwahaha! 


Those reflexes are over 9000! 


 :rofl

This is too precious


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 14, 2008)

Neliel said:


> In my country we throw shoes at our heroes!



I bet your shoes aren't very heavy then.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

SHOE THROW NO JUTSU!!


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 14, 2008)

I love how the guy standing next to Bush was trying to swat away the second one 

But seriously Bush has some killer reflexes.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 14, 2008)

It doesn't take balls to throw a shoe at Bush. I would like to see him trying to do that to Ahmadinejad or whoever is the Ayatolah in Iran.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 14, 2008)

There are many Ayatollah's, but only one supreme leader.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 14, 2008)

Zhongda said:


> There are many Ayatollah's, but only one supreme leader.



I mean the supreme leader. The Big boss. The guy that is at the higher position.


----------



## tenrec (Dec 14, 2008)

This was very funny. Guess we know who wins all the dodgeball games at the whitehouse.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Dec 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIwLJtqoxBs[/YOUTUBE]

Shoes are deadly in the right hands.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2008)

tenrec said:


> This was very funny. Guess we know who wins all the dodgeball games at the whitehouse.



He had to pass SOMTHING


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2008)

GODDAMIT! 

Next time hit him and don't miss!


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 14, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I hope the security for the new president is better than for bush....



How does this reflect on security at all? What is the secret service supposed to do, take away everybody's shoes? Even if they did that, they're reporters, and could have just easily thrown a camera or something like that.

I don't think anybody saw that coming, but this says nothing about security. If he had somehow managed to get a knife or a gun past security, then that would reflect very poorly on the security, but shoes are not deadly weapons (well, anything can be used as a deadly weapon, but you get what I'm saying).

Btw, hilarious lol. And that guy's aim was actually pretty good. If Bush had stayed still, he would have hit. I can't compliment Bush on many things, but Goddamn lol, he has some nice reflexes; probably necessary when you're as disliked as him lol.


----------



## tenrec (Dec 14, 2008)

fireofthewill said:


> Btw, hilarious lol. And that guy's aim was actually pretty good. If Bush had stayed still, he would have hit. I can't compliment Bush on many things, but Goddamn lol, he has some nice reflexes; probably necessary when you're as disliked as him lol.


What I'd give had just one of those shoes connected. Damn Bush and his dodging skills!!!


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually had a good laugh today.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 14, 2008)

Bush dodged that like a champ, and smiled while doing so.
What a guy. 
The response was pretty funny too.
Size ten. 

That guy should have used a bigger shoe.
I'd like to see Bush dodge a size 13 (my size).


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2008)

Bush must be part of the World Government from One Piece.

No way any normal man from the government is THAT fast.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> The fucker's pretty good at dodging


He's been dodging heat from the media and public for years.


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

lol

That is a classic. That is fucking funny. What a farewell gift to Premier Bush.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 14, 2008)

Would be funny if he go hit.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, at least we know that Il Douché can have a career in professional dodgeball once he's out of politics


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

I was surprised at how good Bush was at dodging and how bad the thrower was at throwing.


----------



## Dark Saint (Dec 14, 2008)

As expected from America's former Hokage.

KageBushin no jutsu!


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 14, 2008)

Bush's Spider Senses were tingling...


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> Bush's Spider Senses were tingling...



Dammit...that guy was such a bad thrower...well at least he will enjoy his days in Guantanamo.


----------



## iander (Dec 14, 2008)

We will be greeted as liberators .  Must admit it was a nice dodge from Bush.  Hopefully this is just the start of what will come for Bush .  Forever doomed to dodge shoes wherever he goes.


----------



## Uhneed (Dec 14, 2008)

...What size shoe does Bush wear?


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

iander said:


> We will be greeted as liberators .  Must admit it was a nice dodge from Bush.  Hopefully this is just the start of what will come for Bush .  Forever doomed to dodge shoes wherever he goes.



lol

Don't worry, they don't throw shoes in Latin America. 

I'd like to see him dodge a Molotov cocktail.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 14, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> The fucker's pretty good at dodging





moneeeb said:


> amazing
> Bush is so fast, I might wounder if he is part of any Ninja clan



Nah, if you watch, he had too much wind-up, he telegraphed his move from so far away, even a crack-addled old man could dodge it. Oh wait, one did. 




moneeeb said:


> I guess that's a nice farewell for someone who is responsible for killing thousands of innocent people and destroying peace.



Now why didn't _those_ shoes have explosives? That's all I want to know.

In other news, the Secret Service will now be confiscating all shoes at Bush's future public appearances...


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2008)

Fucking great.


----------



## squeakinclarinet (Dec 14, 2008)

everyone at my house laughed when we saw that


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking at the reaction time by the secret service. I guess the next task at hand for Obama is hire some quick ass motherfuckers to replace them.


----------



## Din (Dec 14, 2008)

BOOT TO THE HEAD. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandia (Dec 14, 2008)

Hawkins said:


> But seriously Bush has some killer reflexes.



Obama would just dance his way through attacks like that 

 and lol at the news not caring Dana Pirenso got a black eye


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Looking at the reaction time by the secret service. I guess the next task at hand for Obama is hire some quick ass motherfuckers to replace them.



What Secret Service lol?

The fellow journalists brought the guy down.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2008)

for some reason i read the title as assinated and not assulted


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

Uhneed said:


> ...What size shoe does Bush wear?



He stated the shoe thrown at him was a size 10 US Men.


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 14, 2008)

I lol'd.

He could not have had laces on those things


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 14, 2008)

I dislike Bush, but I don't support this type of shit. 

Good on Bush for the duck.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

Le Pyro said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> He could not have had laces on those things



Tennis Shoes in the Arab world are virtually non-existent.  They also prefer rocks to guns


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha, Bushed ducked then blocked.

His Jedi reflexes were too much for the nub.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL, THE FORCE IS STRONG WITHIN BUSH!!


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn, I was hoping Bush would get a boot to the head..


----------



## Grandia (Dec 14, 2008)

For the Shenmue fans 



......And pokemon fans


----------



## Sasuke_Fan (Dec 14, 2008)

Imagine if it hit, that would really make my day. 

Where the hell was secret service anyway?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

Sasutard said:


> Imagine if it hit, that would really make my day.
> 
> Where the hell was secret service anyway?



They pinned him down after the second shoe.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2008)

Grandia said:


> For the Shenmue fans
> 
> 
> 
> ......And pokemon fans



who would want a bush


----------



## Last Shadow (Dec 14, 2008)

Bush has lots of experience dodging things being thrown at him.
"Some guy hates me? What else is new."


----------



## Grandia (Dec 14, 2008)

hammer said:


> who would want a bush



Probably that hoe Misty


----------



## Kage Taka (Dec 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> They pinned him down after the second shoe.



*Guess the Secret Service really wanted him hit by a shoe. Shows how much even his own body gaurds hate him

'nough said *


----------



## Last Shadow (Dec 14, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Probably that hoe Misty



Hoe stole my bike...


----------



## MastaFencer (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Bush, for Pimping out my siggy.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 14, 2008)

Xion said:


> *What Secret Service lol?*
> 
> The fellow journalists brought the guy down.



The turtles in suits popping out of the door behind Bush.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 14, 2008)

The guy did hit the American flag though


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, and to think there was a time when he seriously thought the Iraqi people would welcome him with open arms as some sort of a savior


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2008)

@Xion: The Secret Service decided to take their good ol time and crowd around Bush after everything happened.


----------



## Kage Taka (Dec 14, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> lol, and to think there was a time when he seriously thought the Iraqi people would welcome him with open arms as some sort of a savior



*Or to think he thought it would be funny to say, "All I can report is that it was a size 10" What an idiot *


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 14, 2008)

Even Iraq hates him ????




Size 10 ?

What news !!!!

I did not think that Middle Easterners can be that big....I am a size 8....living in the United States .....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

Omg Bush is a ninja

Im impressed by his reflexes, if that was me it would have hit straight on, but yeah for fucking the country up it isn't much.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey can someone make gif and replace the shoe with an axe? 

And then another one with a kitchen knife? 

pek


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Bush but I'm glad he dodged it. He's pretty good at dodging too!


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, he sure has good reflexes........


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 14, 2008)

Needs to use a higher level Pokeball or weaken him first.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn, Bush is good.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 14, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> The fucker's pretty good at dodging



def what i was thinking. Who knew bush had cat like reflexes?


----------



## Dark Saint (Dec 14, 2008)

Grandia said:


> For the Shenmue fans



Reminds me of RE4 as well


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark Saint said:


> Reminds me of RE4 as well



Reminds me of reaction commands from KH2  PRESS TRIANGLE! :


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 14, 2008)

I think thats actually very fitting. I have only complaint, that the shoe didn't whack him! Its time to hit the road Bushy boy!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

He dodged that shoe like he dodged the draft!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 14, 2008)

This was just funny as when...was it South or Central America?  started lighting up incense when they heard he was coming in a desperate attempt to keep him away.  that was classic


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> He dodged that shoe like he dodged the draft!



I lol'd.

-

Part of me wanted to take this entire deal seriously and be all _"even though I don't like Bush it isn't good that we have reporters in other countries throwing objects at our president"_, the image of the entire thing as one of those quasi-shounen ecchi animes with Bush as the stereotypical hero dodging shoes thrown at him that popped into my head after seeing the clip for the first time completely destroyed my ability to take the entire affair seriously. I find it hard not to chuckle now whenever I see it.

Though for a guy who's what, 62 or 63 he's pretty freakin' quick. I have to give him that.


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

If it was a high-heeled shoe it could have been fatal. 

Would have been weird having him where it in though.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Dec 14, 2008)

That was a nice dodge. Made him seem like a Ninja.


----------



## Xion (Dec 14, 2008)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> That was a nice dodge. Made him seem like a Ninja.



Bush is part pirate (plundering countries of their oil) and part ninja (dodging shoes and insults with ease). 

Did you ever have any doubts?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

This is good, now he's unassassinateable..

/17letterword


----------



## da-chunin (Dec 14, 2008)

doesnt the US have another reason to stay in Iraq now?


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2008)

To me it looks as though Bush is smirking after the first shoe sailed over him.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> To me it looks as though Bush is smirking after the first shoe sailed over him.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 14, 2008)

Aww, poor guy
What could he possibly have done wrong


----------



## Xion (Dec 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> This is good, now he's unassassinateable..
> 
> /17letterword



Cementing your place on the Awards list eh? 



da-chunin said:


> doesnt the US have another reason to stay in Iraq now?



There are many reasons we are staying in Iraq but I am not sure of the specifics regarding this latest agreement. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

@Adee: Are you referring to the Iraqi?


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2008)

We all know former US presidents can make tons of money.  Clinton makes big buck to give talks.  Now Bush's cash cow has appeared, and I believe it has even more potential.  At $10 a throw, how could this not be a circus profit bonanza?


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 15, 2008)

bush must play a rogue in warcraft, he seems to have hit evasion.


----------



## Garlock (Dec 15, 2008)

That or he was the national champion in dodgeball. I mean if you can dodge a wrench shoe you can dodge a ball.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 15, 2008)

He should play in the Dodgeball tournaments..


----------



## Legola (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL, Just saw this on the news! Unstoppable laugh material!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 15, 2008)

His reflexes are rather ok


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

If you can dodge a country, you can dodge a shoe!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 15, 2008)

This proves it all.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 15, 2008)

Come on.  I bet the guy only wanted to give Bush that pair of shoes as a fairwell gift.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 15, 2008)

lol. Yeah my dad told me about this when I walked in the door today after being out with friends for a number of hours. I also ended up seeing a gif of it online earlier that my b/f linked to me. lol.

I bet that this is going to be like one of those famoust gifs that you see online for years to come.

I think someone should make a slow motion gif of it or one that loops in a certain way to make it look like endless shoes are being thrown at him. XD

I mean I wouldn't throw a shoe at Bush and I don't hate Bush as a person....but I don't like the way he has run things.

The shoe throwing was pretty funny though. I wonder how long that guy will be in jail for for doing that.

This really proves that Bush is just extremely unpopular.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 15, 2008)

Ill post again when I stop laughing


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2008)

Shoe terrorist.


----------



## vered (Dec 15, 2008)

i saw this on fox news yesterday.really funny:rofl


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 15, 2008)

It's a shame he missed. 

I plan on bringing cream pies to Bush's next public appearance.


----------



## Assimilate (Dec 15, 2008)

Couldn't stop laughing about it.  Man did you see the Iraqi president's half-assed attempt at hitting the shoe away?  It seemed like he didn't want to do it.

In the end, he deserves it.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 15, 2008)

I never thought i'd say this.....But Bush's reflexes are top notch

Also, From now on, the Secret Service will probably demand that everybody take of their shoes and leave them outside at Presidental press conferences.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 15, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I never thought i'd say this.....But Bush's reflexes are top notch
> 
> Also, From now on, the Secret Service will probably demand that everybody take of their shoes and leave them outside at Presidental press conferences.



I shudder to think what they will start throwing next...


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 15, 2008)

What reflexes. :amazed





:rofl


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 15, 2008)

I like how the shoe thrower falls down after he throws the second one.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2008)

I like how articles about this feel the need to point out that throwing shoes at someone is an insult in Arabic culture.

"Ah, it's just a shoe."

"But, did you hear it's an insult in Arabic culture!?"

"Huh!?  It is!?  This is an outrage!"



Jello_Biafra said:


> I plan on bringing cream pies to Bush's next public appearance.


You naughty, naughty girl.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol, he's right.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 15, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> You naughty, naughty girl.



After all the insanity he's inflicted upon this country, the least he can do is feel a little bit of my clownery.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> After all the insanity he's inflicted upon this country, the least he can do is feel a little bit of my clownery.


How do you plan on showing these cream pies off?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 15, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> How do you plan on showing these cream pies off?



I intend on vigorously thrusting them into his face, and then making a circular motion to ensure maximum coverage on his face.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 15, 2008)

Fucking best news I have heard. This dude is my hero 

At least the second shoe hit the U.S. flag


----------



## Xion (Dec 15, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Fucking best news I have heard. This dude is my hero
> 
> At least the second shoe hit the U.S. flag



Well that's not very nice.

We try not to invade countries, but they all look so adorable and helpless. We cannot resist.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 15, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> I like how articles about this feel the need to point out that throwing shoes at someone is an insult in Arabic culture.
> 
> "Ah, it's just a shoe."
> 
> ...


I found that funny as well.

As if getting shoes thrown at you, while overseas, isn't a big deal unless someone says otherwise.


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 15, 2008)

I wonder if that Iraqi would've had the balls to throw a shoe at Saddam during one of his speeches.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 15, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> I wonder if that Iraqi would've had the balls to throw a shoe at Saddam during one of his speeches.



That friend better have a Cyanid pill ready then

Otherwise, the Mukhabarat would have used his shoes to anal rape him


----------



## Xion (Dec 15, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> I wonder if that Iraqi would've had the balls to throw a shoe at Saddam during one of his speeches.



lol

That would be a massacre of epic proportions. He might even kill a whole group of people if one person attempted to kill him.


----------



## Baki (Dec 15, 2008)

No wonder he couldn't hit him, Bush had the high ground advantage which adds +5 to his agility.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 15, 2008)

Baki said:


> No wonder he couldn't hit him, Bush had the high ground advantage which adds +5 to his agility.



But even with the advantage he's still -1,000,005!


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm actually surprised he managed to dodge that. 

Really funny, I can't wait to see what the American people will do when at the ceremony where he hands over power to Obama.


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry to say that, but Bush was the pwnzor in that video. He even seems to be having fun!



The MMAthematician said:


> I found that funny as well.
> 
> As if getting shoes thrown at you, while overseas, isn't a big deal unless someone says otherwise.



They obviously meant that it is even more serious than us occidental people already think it is. Like the supreme offense.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> The fucker's pretty good at dodging



I was about to say he's been dodging the critics for eight years but someone beat me to the punch. 



Black Fenix said:


> But even with the advantage he's still -1,000,005!



So that must mean the Iraqi reporter was -1,000,010 agility.  That's kinda sad.

I read this when I was on break from clearing up all the shit thanks to that ice storm in Central MA and NH.  I got lulz.


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 15, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> I wonder if that Iraqi would've had the balls to throw a shoe at Saddam during one of his speeches.



they did more than that, they tried to assasinate him, many times.


He's being held in a jail atm and being interogatted on the grounds "did anyone pay you to throw that shoe at Bush.jr" 

1000's protested .


----------



## Xyloxi (Dec 15, 2008)

This guy is too gar.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2008)

On a curious note...what if this had happened to Obama on one of his visits to Iraq?  Would the secret service have shot the guy on the spot?  

Or...would Obama have caught the shoe, put some badass shades on indoors, smiled confidently, and flung it right back at the man launching him 10-15 feet in the air?

Of course I also don't see an Iraqi reporter throwing a shoe at Obama.  We're just being hypothetical.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 15, 2008)

I should have commented on this earlier but meh.  

Been my sig for a while now.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow Bush must have the sharingan.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 15, 2008)

Baki said:


> No wonder he couldn't hit him, Bush had the high ground advantage which adds +5 to his agility.



It worked well for Obi Wan.


----------



## Xyloxi (Dec 15, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> On a curious note...what if this had happened to Obama on one of his visits to Iraq?  Would the secret service have shot the guy on the spot?
> 
> Or...would Obama have caught the shoe, put some badass shades on indoors, smiled confidently, and flung it right back at the man launching him 10-15 feet in the air and causing his head to explode on impact.?
> 
> Of course I also don't see an Iraqi reporter throwing a shoe at Obama.  We're just being hypothetical.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 15, 2008)

Krazus said:


> Wow Bush must have the sharingan.



I see what you did that 

Bush can sense every fucking motion in 1 kilometer in diameter


----------



## Empress (Dec 15, 2008)

> ?this is a farewell kiss, dog.?



nice farewell


----------



## Kirsten (Dec 15, 2008)

Somehow I don't find this amusing like everyone else does...


----------



## GsG (Dec 15, 2008)

As expected, the fan art is rolling in...  Not much else left to say, but yeah the guy aimed too high.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2008)

GsG said:


> As expected, the fan art is rolling in...  Not much else left to say, but yeah the guy aimed too high.



Fan art along with fan statements from the Arab world.

God damn...I should expect to see the cases of depressions in the US go up from their current rate after seeing how much of the world still hates us for things we really had little power to stop (and don't say we did because honestly it seemed massive protesting wasn't enough).  It's like the whole class suffering over what a few idiots did.  Well I guess if the other powers just leave us alone I'll be ok.  China I could quasi-trust...just not Iran or Russia.

For the nations that would rather have them, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Teach (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol Bush is the man. 

That smirk was superb 

And the guy who threw that shoe was badass.


----------



## Seraphim (Dec 15, 2008)

I caught this on Sky News also.
Bush was laughing before the second shoe came off.
What a waste of television I say. This sort of silly scuffle was nothing more then a slight chuckle for me.

?this is a farewell kiss, dog.? 

That that's just gold, rotfl


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2008)

Dammit! Missed!
This is going to fly all over the internet!, I can see those pokemon based stuff going up soon lol.
BTW wath was the journalists name?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope this thing becomes popular soon.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2008)

Boot to the head!!


*fucking disabled embedding*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 15, 2008)

I LOL'd when I saw this on CNN. 

He had it coming...in fact, it was long overdue.


----------



## Baki (Dec 15, 2008)

It begins.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 15, 2008)

bush is pretty gooid at dodging for an old man 


anyway I don't like  bush at all but i don't think that how we should deal with him


----------



## Draffut (Dec 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aye, he could have easily assassinated him just like that



With a shoe from 25 feet?


----------



## Lycanthropy (Dec 15, 2008)

Haha, I saw that clip on the news yesterday. That was a good duck he did, when I saw it I was like, 'LOL NINJA BUSH'


----------



## Red (Dec 15, 2008)

Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 15, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?



           .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?



sorry, i wish it wasn't that way, but he made himself and the US a laughing stock.  When else in recent history can someone throw a shoe at a US president?

Also , i think u r taking it over serious.  It was just a shoe. People throw pies and feathers and junk in the UK all the time.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?



While of course the matter of this does seem rather silly like if the President had a custard pie thrown at him, yes it's still an assault on the President even if he is Bush.  The issue is that Bush was not a good president and I'm frankly surprised this didn't happen sooner.  The reaction time of the Secret Service is what worried me though.  I mean...what if it was Obama and the man had a throwing knife or something?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 15, 2008)

hahahahha........


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 15, 2008)

Kirsten said:


> Somehow I don't find this amusing like everyone else does...


I didn't find it funny at all, I was like  when I saw it yesterday
I guess we lack the common sense of humor characteristic of this board


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 15, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?



Well, yeah. But if we took everything seriously that happens with all the uber-serious catastrophic things going on in the world today we'd all get an ulcer or worse. Like him or not, if the man who had the shoe thrown at him can laugh it off and make fun of it later we should be able to too, right?


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2008)

Lo$tris said:


> I didn't find it funny at all, I was like  when I saw it yesterday
> I guess we lack the common sense of humor characteristic of this board



Aren't we condescending?  I mean I didn't really laugh but it was worth one of these:


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

The shoes of terror. 

nice try bad aim and poor guy! the Iraqi authority won't go easy on him..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 15, 2008)

lol, I actually like what Bush said after it, about the size. The thing about it being an example of free speech is funny too though.  Cool of the minister to try to block the second shoe though.


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2008)

ive seen the video 3 times i can't stop laughing every time i see it


----------



## iander (Dec 15, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?



Hes lucky he hasnt gotten worse for all the shit he has brought upon the world president or not everyone is judged by what they do.  Hes not on trial yet but this will hold me over for a bit.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2008)

he got the boot literally.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 15, 2008)

That guy who threw the shoes is my hero.

Even if he winds up in Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Dec 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> They pinned him down after the second shoe.



Secret service guys thinking: "wait let's see if he can get him with the second shoe.... ah fuck... well ok pinhim down!"


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 15, 2008)

Bush is surprisingly agile for his age.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 15, 2008)

Bush might be a ninja.


----------



## Surreal (Dec 15, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Bush is surprisingly agile for his age.




Signed. I was impressed with his ninja dodging skillz.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 15, 2008)

Why is the only successful thing he's done in 8 years, is dodge those shoes?


----------



## Kuran Tii (Dec 15, 2008)

i was very surprised with his agility...

poor guy he just not loose his shoes


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

Randomaxe said:


> Why is the only successful thing he's done in 8 years, is dodge those shoes?


survival instinct.. even insects have them..


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 15, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Signed. I was impressed with his ninja dodging skillz.



I'm being serious;  I had expected him to get hit.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 15, 2008)

Red said:


> Jesus people. I don't like bush, but some guy just insulted the President of The United States of America and you guys are laughing it off?



Who's gonna stop us?


----------



## Surreal (Dec 15, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I'm being serious;  I had expected him to get hit.




I was serious as well.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 15, 2008)

If only Bush hadn't ducked in time.....
Guess those cheerleading practices came in handy after all


----------



## 64palms (Dec 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4F5Yq1Yn0XM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Dec 15, 2008)

He can dodge like a fucking ninja


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 15, 2008)

I think Bush is a pretty cool guy. Eh visits countries and doesn't afraid of shoes. 

Sorry, I've been holding that in for a while now.


----------



## 64palms (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm sorry, but there really is nothing but pure win to this video.
Also, Bush looked cooler than he did in like...ever.

What a note to go out in.


----------



## quizmasterG (Dec 15, 2008)

bush's grin was priceless


----------



## Harley (Dec 15, 2008)

This was just to good to be true.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## SwordKing (Dec 16, 2008)

If he has tried that with Saddam, he and his entire family would have been executed on the spot. Bush just laughs it off and goes about his business.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

See, Bush?

Some people out there still love their country.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 16, 2008)

The Iraqi was just trying to liberate his foot from the shoe.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

Come to think of it, I wonder how he would've escaped without some shoes.


----------



## Red (Dec 16, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> sorry, i wish it wasn't that way, but he made himself and the US a laughing stock.  When else in recent history can someone throw a shoe at a US president?


 I'd argue that it's the American people who made him a laughing stock. We pointed out his flaws for other people to laugh and joined them in insulting our own president.



> Also , i think u r taking it over serious.  It was just a shoe. People throw pies and feathers and junk in the UK all the time.


Throwing shoes basically, in that context, is akin to shitting on your grave. Culture is a funny thing. I can hold up five hands in America and you'd say I'm waving, do that in Africa and you're basically telling the guy "your mom is a whore with five men"



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> While of course the matter of this does seem rather silly like if the President had a custard pie thrown at him, yes it's still an assault on the President even if he is Bush.  The issue is that Bush was not a good president and I'm frankly surprised this didn't happen sooner.  *The reaction time of the Secret Service is what worried me though.  I mean...what if it was Obama and the man had a throwing knife or something?*


Lunch break


----------



## Xion (Dec 16, 2008)

SwordKing said:


> If he has tried that with Saddam, he and his entire family would have been executed on the spot. Bush just laughs it off and goes about his business.



In reality the Secret Police will do the same thing to him in this scenario that Saddam would do.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

Red said:


> I'd argue that it's the American people who made him a laughing stock. We pointed out his flaws for other people to laugh and joined them in insulting our own president.



since when does a person's flaws include invading a country for no reason and then bungling our mission for 4 more years?  

also the more one examine the act, one can see that it was purely the symbolism the thrower was going for.  If he truly meant to inflict damage  he could have thrown a chair or a camera, something bigger or more aerodynamic.  He was going for the symbolism of the shoe.  It's pretty clever if you ask me


----------



## abstract (Dec 16, 2008)

if/when I fight some one, I'm totally throwing a shoe at them first so they know I mean business


----------



## the box (Dec 16, 2008)

lol did you see bushes face first he was all

, then he was  , next  , finnaly


----------



## Xion (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I guess that being assaulted by shoes is better than being raped by them.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL, Bush


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 16, 2008)

Xion said:


> Well I guess that being assaulted by shoes is better than being raped by them.




Ew.

Ew.

I would never rape someone with a shoe.

That's just _nasty_.

My standards are wayy higher than that.


----------



## Juli (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh shit..that was hilarious..


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> He dodged that shoe like he dodged the draft!


Don't know if anybody made this yet, so I went ahead:

*Spoiler*: __ 






I know, that's old, but I couldn't resist this time either.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 16, 2008)

Haven't read the thread but I dunno, I get the feeling that some people would be happy at this shit. If you are an American, why? To me this shit is unacceptable to them it's the highest form of disrespect which they did to your countries leader.

If I was one of the American soldiers I would be tempted to shoot the journalised, it's a disrespect to your entire nation the same way if someone spat in my queens face it would be a disrespect to the country.

Further more you couldn't show a shoe at one of their leaders and live. Disrespectful little shits. It just shows the level of piss taking, a lot of them are oppressed by their own leaders and shit they would never dare do this shit to the people that deserve it but because it's Bush they feel they can get away with it.

America is being too soft at the moment, if they carpet bombed the entire place, the nuked it for good measures and shot people dead for shit like what he pulled they wouldn't have done it. When you're soft with lowlives they do fuckery like this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

shoe throwing can be considered a form of protest.  similar to throwing a pie or an egg.  I don't see why u believe such a severe punishment is necessary.  We did after all destroy their country and kill nearly a million people.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 16, 2008)

i don't mean any disrespect, but the way he dodged those shoes was hilarious...


----------



## nordic (Dec 16, 2008)

Bush is surprisingly agile for his age...


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Dec 16, 2008)

The sad part which is getting into me that this guy who had his country destroyed and almost a million killed in it because of a man called George bush and all he could do was throw a shoe at him and miss. This just reminds of the suffering of the Iraqis rather than anything else ...


----------



## hyakku (Dec 16, 2008)

Jio said:


> Haven't read the thread but I dunno, I get the feeling that some people would be happy at this shit. If you are an American, why? To me this shit is unacceptable to them it's the highest form of disrespect which they did to your countries leader.
> 
> If I was one of the American soldiers I would be tempted to shoot the journalised, it's a disrespect to your entire nation the same way if someone spat in my queens face it would be a disrespect to the country.
> 
> ...



I actually agree, though the carpetbombing and nukes is a bit too overzealous.

Although I detest many of bush's policies, he is still the president, and that's essentially someone telling our country to fuck off. 

I wish someone would have gunbutted him in the face, but knowing bush I'm sure that journalist got taken care of.

In the end, my nationalism outweighs my contempt of bush and so I hope they were waiting outside for him with a 50 cal.


----------



## spacekowb0y (Dec 16, 2008)

Bush got skillz. I like the man I just don't think he should be president. Haha.


----------



## Surreal (Dec 16, 2008)

I think only Americans are capable of getting insulted and vindictive, even outraged because, you wouldn't believe it! someone showed disrespect to a person that's responsible for invading and occupying their country.

I mean, it's unheard of to even show your discontent with being invaded in such an illegal manner. 

Those damn arrogant Iraqis, do they think that land is theirs!? Do they think they have the right to disrespect the nation that invaded them!? 

MY GOD THE HUMANITY!

KEEL THE BLASPHEMERS!

US invaded them. Bombed their homes and in a direct and indirect way caused the deaths of hundreds of thousands. Famine. Violence. Anarchy. Loss.

vs.

THE SHOE OF DOOM!

Yes, it's clear to me you have every right to be pissed of at those damn sand ^ (use bro).


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 16, 2008)

To all those who agree with the shoe throwing on the basis that 

"US invaded them. Bombed their homes and in a direct and indirect way caused the deaths of hundreds of thousands. Famine. Violence. Anarchy. Loss."
"guy who had his country destroyed and almost a million killed"
"We did after all destroy their country and kill nearly a million people. "
"all the shit he has brought upon the world president "
etc....

Do you think it would have been justified for this person to kill bush. 

I mean you just convicted Bush of mass murder, I doubt shoe throwing is the limit to your sentiment of justice for this crime.


----------



## FrostXian (Dec 16, 2008)

sadated_peon said:


> I mean you just convicted Bush of mass murder, I doubt shoe throwing is the limit to your sentiment of justice for this crime.



Yeah, but life isn't good enough for someone to actually hop out and piss in his eye sockets.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 16, 2008)

i hope he gets hit next time, but not by a shoe though...


----------



## Surreal (Dec 16, 2008)

sadated_peon said:


> To all those who agree with the shoe throwing on the basis that
> 
> "US invaded them. Bombed their homes and in a direct and indirect way caused the deaths of hundreds of thousands. Famine. Violence. Anarchy. Loss."
> "guy who had his country destroyed and almost a million killed"
> ...



I agree to someone protesting because someone else invaded his country. 

I would disagree with murder but I also find it laughable at best how some people have the nerve to act like their country is a victim because they got insulted when you look at the context of the situation.


----------



## Altron (Dec 16, 2008)

The Shoe thrower was apparently beaten while in custody, kinda makes you think he thought it was worth it.


----------



## iander (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm an American and I not only think this was justified but I think Bush deserves worse.  I don't believe in the death penalty so I dont agree with assassination but him being humiliated is nothing compared to what he should be getting, jail time.  This was clearly an insult meant towards Bush and while Americans might be indirectly insulted by it, we have to admit that we did a number on Iraq so its not surprising that many Iraqis are upset.  I dont understand how some people can ignore all the misery that Bush's decision has caused in Iraq and then say the US is being too soft because an Iraqi displayed his anger at the cause of their misery.  Nationalism is trumped by human rights for me any day.


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 16, 2008)

Surreal said:


> I agree to someone protesting because someone else invaded his country.


Assaulting people is a valid form of protest?



Surreal said:


> I would disagree with murder but I also find it laughable at best how some people have the nerve to act like their country is a victim because they got insulted when you look at the context of the situation.


So basically what your saying is that someone who is assaulted is not a victim based on the situation. 

For example a Palestinian beating up an Israeli is completely justified because of the situation in Palestine. 
Or a son of a Japanese interment camp prisoner is justified in attacking a congressman today for the situation of his father.


----------



## Surreal (Dec 16, 2008)

> Assaulting people is a valid form of protest?


Throwing shoes is hardly an assault. In the Arab world it's a grave insult and a display of total disrespect. It was meant to be that way. Or do you believe someone actually wanted to assault someone with a pair of shoes? 



> So basically what your saying is that someone who is assaulted is not a victim based on the situation.
> 
> For example a Palestinian beating up an Israeli is completely justified because of the situation in Palestine.
> Or a son of a Japanese interment camp prisoner is justified in attacking a congressman today for the situation of his father.


Look above. It was no assault with the intention of hurting his person. You can't kill or seriously injure anyone with a pair of shoes. It's a protest and more then anything else, an insult. 

Do you consider spitting in someones face an attack?

Really not a hard distinction to make. Stop acting like he was in any real danger or like it was an attempt on his life. Throwing a sharp object is an assault, throwing a shoe, especially in that part of the world is a sign of disrespect.


----------



## Akira (Dec 16, 2008)

I remember reading this in the Metro (London train newspaper) and lol'ing at the fact that they mentioned "throwing shoes is a sign of contempt".

Still, news story of the year


----------



## the box (Dec 16, 2008)

he should have thrown a pair of dirts crusty underwere and laded it crotch side up on his foul ass face   (much mor horrific)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2008)

He should of thrown knifes

and they should of hit


----------



## Gunners (Dec 16, 2008)

> shoe throwing can be considered a form of protest. similar to throwing a pie or an egg. I don't see why u believe such a severe punishment is necessary. We did after all destroy their country and kill nearly a million people.


To them shoe throwing is worse than getting spat on. It even hit the American flag ( I think), it's a disrespect to America. Whether your leader is an idiot or not, if I was an American citezen I would be outraged, I'm not an American citizen and it pisses me off. Why? Because they are audacious little fuckers when Sadam was about they didn't do such shit, but because America won't wax them for such acts they have the balls to do it.

The war on Iraq, there is too much politics behind it, I would have personally flattened the area rather than pursue and outright war with them. Too many people are sympathising with them ( Iraq) assuming they are a bunch of innocent children who America bullied.


----------



## iander (Dec 16, 2008)

Well i'm glad you will never be able to enact such policies.  What the hell would be the point of committing mass genocide on the people we supposedly went in to save? Theres politics in war for a reason, so mass murderers with the policies you advocate will think twice before acting and if they dont, they are brought to justice.  You also seem to know jack shit about Iraq since there were many people there who criticized Saddam's rule but many of them were disappeared.  Also, how are the millions of people in Iraq who are non-violent or part of the former Saddam regime not innocent? Most of these people were trying to live their lives like anyone of us and you are saying they deserved to die?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

Jio said:


> To them shoe throwing is worse than getting spat on. It even hit the American flag ( I think), it's a disrespect to America. Whether your leader is an idiot or not, if I was an American citezen I would be outraged, I'm not an American citizen and it pisses me off. Why? Because they are audacious little fuckers when Sadam was about they didn't do such shit, but because America won't wax them for such acts they have the balls to do it.
> 
> The war on Iraq, there is too much politics behind it, I would have personally flattened the area rather than pursue and outright war with them. Too many people are sympathising with them ( Iraq) assuming they are a bunch of innocent children who America bullied.



why do u think sadaam was so brutal?  They are bunch of precocious shoe throwing little fuckers, and they can't be governed without sadaam level brutality.  We let the cat out of sadaam's bag, now we are getting shoes thrown at us, it's only natural!


----------



## Dash (Dec 16, 2008)

> The brother of the Iraqi journalist who threw his shoes at US President George W Bush has said that the reporter has been beaten in custody.
> 
> Muntadar al-Zaidi has allegedly suffered a broken arm, broken ribs and internal bleeding, his older brother, Dargham, told the BBC.
> 
> Mr Zaidi threw his shoes at Mr Bush at a news conference, calling him "a dog".





Wow...


----------



## Altron (Dec 16, 2008)

Dash said:


> Wow...



i know since i already posted it


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 16, 2008)

Jio said:


> To them shoe throwing is worse than getting spat on. It even hit the American flag ( I think), it's a disrespect to America. Whether your leader is an idiot or not, if I was an American citezen I would be outraged, I'm not an American citizen and it pisses me off. Why? Because they are audacious little fuckers when Sadam was about they didn't do such shit, but because America won't wax them for such acts they have the balls to do it.
> 
> The war on Iraq, there is too much politics behind it, I would have personally flattened the area rather than pursue and outright war with them. Too many people are sympathising with them ( Iraq) assuming they are a bunch of innocent children who America bullied.



Well it's a good thing you don't make policy, Joe Fascist.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 16, 2008)

Jio said:


> To them shoe throwing is worse than getting spat on. It even hit the American flag ( I think), it's a disrespect to America. Whether your leader is an idiot or not, if I was an American citezen I would be outraged, I'm not an American citizen and it pisses me off. Why? Because they are audacious little fuckers when Sadam was about they didn't do such shit, but because America won't wax them for such acts they have the balls to do it.
> 
> *The war on Iraq, there is too much politics behind it, I would have personally flattened the area rather than pursue and outright war with them. Too many people are sympathising with them ( Iraq) assuming they are a bunch of innocent children who America bullied.*



And people call arabs terrorists.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

The_Unforgiven said:


> And people call arabs terrorists.



guess it takes a terrorist to know a terrorist


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 17, 2008)

clip said:


> I agree with you totally brotha, what did Bush ever do to have a highly dangerous shoe that might have contained nuclear explosives thrown at him by that disrespectful little shit?
> 
> since when did Bush oh Bush ever deserve this disrespectful fuckery?
> 
> ...



first of all what gave bush/ america to invade another country when there were no proof of weapons of mass destruction. i hoped that shoe hit him and the american flag


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2008)

Seriously, I lol'd when I watched it on TV.


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 17, 2008)

iander said:
			
		

> I'm an American and I not only think this was justified but I think Bush deserves worse. I don't believe in the death penalty so I dont agree with assassination but him being humiliated is nothing compared to what he should be getting, jail time. This was clearly an insult meant towards Bush and while Americans might be indirectly insulted by it, we have to admit that we did a number on Iraq so its not surprising that many Iraqis are upset.


So therefore you feel that because the international justice system has failed citizens have the right to enact their own form of justice. 



			
				iander said:
			
		

> I dont understand how some people can ignore all the misery that Bush's decision has caused in Iraq and then say the US is being too soft because an Iraqi displayed his anger at the cause of their misery. Nationalism is trumped by human rights for me any day.


Most people don?t ignore it, they just believe that MOST of the problems are not caused by the US, but by the insurgent/terrorist/gang violence. 

That you declaring that it is all the fault of the US is saying that Americans are actively attacking the civilian population, instead of what they ARE ACTUALLY doing which is trying to protect the civilian population. 

WHEN YOU DECLARE THAT AMERICANS GIVING THEIR LIVES TO PROCTECT IRAQI?S ARE COMMITING GENOCIDE PEOPLE GET PISSED. 



			
				Surreal said:
			
		

> Throwing shoes is hardly an assault. In the Arab world it's a grave insult and a display of total disrespect. It was meant to be that way. Or do you believe someone actually wanted to assault someone with a pair of shoes?


Of course it is assault. Look up the definition of assault, better yet look that title of the damn thread. 
He was trying to inflict physical harm on the president of the united states. That it was sign of disrespect that involved assault doesn?t stop it being assault. 



			
				Surreal said:
			
		

> Look above. It was no assault with the intention of hurting his person. You can't kill or seriously injure anyone with a pair of shoes. It's a protest and more then anything else, an insult.


If you punch someone it will not kill or seriously injure anyone but it is still assault. Assault is causing harm to another person using unwanted physical contact. 



			
				Surreal said:
			
		

> Do you consider spitting in someones face an attack?


Yes. 
?The wrongful touching need not inflict physical injury, and may be indirect (such as contact through a thrown stone, or spitting).?


?Intentionally spitting on another person qualifies as ?simple assault? under the theory of assault as an attempted or completed battery, the Ninth U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled yesterday.?




			
				Surreal said:
			
		

> Really not a hard distinction to make. Stop acting like he was in any real danger or like it was an attempt on his life. Throwing a sharp object is an assault, throwing a shoe, especially in that part of the world is a sign of disrespect.


Stop acting like this wasn?t assault. Protest to be valid has to be non violent. If this person wanted to shout something. Or hold up signs of dead Iraqi children. Or stamp on the American flag. Or doing any action that was non-violent. Then I would not have a problem with it. 

But this guy was throwing shit at the president, it is unacceptable. 




			
				iander said:
			
		

> Well i'm glad you will never be able to enact such policies. What the hell would be the point of committing mass genocide on the people we supposedly went in to save? Theres politics in war for a reason, so mass murderers with the policies you advocate will think twice before acting and if they dont, they are brought to justice. You also seem to know jack shit about Iraq since there were many people there who criticized Saddam's rule but many of them were disappeared. Also, how are the millions of people in Iraq who are non-violent or part of the former Saddam regime not innocent? Most of these people were trying to live their lives like anyone of us and you are saying they deserved to die?


First I am going to say I disagree with the war. I feel that it was wrong, it was done for misguided idea of securing oil, and that it was bungled by the incompetence of the Bush administration. But?.

This is fucking BS. 

The actual war, that is the invasion of Iraq killed around 7,000 Iraqi civilians. These were in no way targeted death. But instead collateral damage, that is to say that it was not intentional and in no way targeted. 

The civilian deaths since the war


while the Iraqi health minister concluded that between March 2003 and June 2006 estimated 151,000 deaths. 

These are all deaths and don?t come anywhere close to a million people. 

Next the majority of these deaths are not from U.S. Forces but instead from sectarian violence, insurgent bombing, and terrorist activities. 

Next, the civilian deaths while fighting the insurgency is split again between Iraqi police/army and the U.S. (coalition)forces. 

It is fucking BS to say that the US committed mass genocide, it is complete fabrication of the truth. The U.S. forces in no way set out to kill the Iraqi civilian population, and the death toll in Iraq is placed overwhelmingly on violence done by Iraqi insurgents, terrorist groups, and criminal gangs. 

That you call this genocide is horseshit.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 17, 2008)

He forgot the grenade inside the shoe


----------



## Orion (Dec 17, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> He forgot the grenade inside the shoe



Yes because the assasination of a president is really going to help the war end instead of prompting an all out carpet bombing of the country...o wait.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Orion said:


> Yes because the assasination of a president is really going to help the war end instead of prompting an all out carpet bombing of the country...o wait.



Well it would be a nice end to a very bad presidency. 

Can you deny that?


----------



## Naruto12805 (Dec 17, 2008)

WOw the secret service is fail and now we know how easy it is to kill a presedent. If the secret service couldnt even jump in front of one of the 2 hand thrown shoes where the guy had took time to bend over and pick the second one up is sad. The reaction time was so slow its not even funny. What if the guy had wooden spikes or something on the bottom of the shoe and was a trained shoe thrower? he could of killed the presedent.. Bush better Thank god he was not the guy from austin powers movie.


----------



## Orion (Dec 17, 2008)

Xion said:


> Well it would be a nice end to a very bad presidency.
> 
> Can you deny that?



Not really because it would spark the real genocide of civilians that people like to claim is already happening.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Orion said:


> Not really because it would spark the real genocide of civilians that people like to claim is already happening.



No it would not. One person assassinating a lame duck president would not spark a genocide, maybe an increased presence in Iraq by Fuhrer Cheney but nothing more.

Would Cheney even become president in such a scenario?


----------



## Orion (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it would a president being assasinated on foreign soil during a war would spark a massive increase in military prescence and action leading to a lot more deaths,and god I hope cheney wouldn't become president...


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Orion said:


> Yes it would a president being assasinated on foreign soil during a war would spark a massive increase in military prescence and action leading to a lot more deaths,and god I hope cheney wouldn't become president...



It would extremely weird for him to become president, especially when Obama would take office less than a month later.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 17, 2008)

This thread never gets old


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

"LADY KISS" said:


> This thread never gets old



You have people making sets over this incident so it certainly is not going away anytime soon. It is a practical meme already.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 17, 2008)

Surreal said:


> Signed. I was impressed with his ninja dodging skillz.



yeah after kakashi & konohamaru i expect bush to dodge pain kick


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> yeah after kakashi & konohamaru i expect bush to dodge pain kick



They don't call him a lame *duck* for nothing. 

Speaking of lame.


----------



## shizuru (Dec 17, 2008)

bush fights the power! of a shoe


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 17, 2008)

seriously chill the fuck out dudes, you really think his target was the American people and not bush politic? then you're stupic, there's a new president elect and the candidate supported by bush lost terribly, bush is the most unpopular guy ever in USA 

if you think these shoes were an offence to Americans then what were the bombs thrown at them to kill saddam?

CHILL THE FUCK OUT!!


and just laugh at the stupidity of it all


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 17, 2008)

there is a god....


----------



## iander (Dec 17, 2008)

sadated_peon said:


> So therefore you feel that because the international justice system has failed citizens have the right to enact their own form of justice.



First off, I still have some faith in the international justice system so its not entirely to late to rule out Bush being tried even if its unlikely.  Second, I hardly see throwing a shoe as any form of justice.  It was clearly meant as an insult.  However, yes I do think in the absence of justice, that people certainly have the right to enact their own justice so far as everyone is given the rights that everyone should enjoy and again I dont believe in the death penalty.  Like I said though, I dont think there is an absence of justice so vigilantism is not justified at this point.



sadated_peon said:


> Most people don?t ignore it, they just believe that MOST of the problems are not caused by the US, but by the insurgent/terrorist/gang violence.
> 
> That you declaring that it is all the fault of the US is saying that Americans are actively attacking the civilian population, instead of what they ARE ACTUALLY doing which is trying to protect the civilian population.
> 
> WHEN YOU DECLARE THAT AMERICANS GIVING THEIR LIVES TO PROCTECT IRAQI?S ARE COMMITING GENOCIDE PEOPLE GET PISSED.



There are all sorts of causes for violence but the overwhelming cause is a war that the US started.  You could argue that it was justified to remove Saddam from power and that the violence that has resulted is justified but you cannot deny that the war has increased sectarian conflict and terrorism/gang related violence in response to US military occupation and massive poverty increased by the destruction of infrastructure.  That doesnt even take into account the civilians deaths caused by US forces or the deaths caused by starvation and disease that has resulted from the war. 

I also didnt say American forces were committing genocide, read what I posted again.



sadated_peon said:


> First I am going to say I disagree with the war. I feel that it was wrong, it was done for misguided idea of securing oil, and that it was bungled by the incompetence of the Bush administration. But?.
> 
> This is fucking BS.
> 
> ...



Again you misinterpreted my post.  I was referring to the millions of people who live in Iraq who had nothing to do with terrorism or the Saddam regime.  I was not implying that millions of people had died.  I was responding to Jio's asserting that the US should have committed genocide against the Iraqis for being insulate and pointing out that millions of people living there are innocent.  There are many studies however that put the deaths associated with the war as over a million which includes not only combat deaths but starvation and disease which you cannot exclude from the count. 

I do not believe the US has committed genocide because that would imply the war was done to wipe out Iraqis which it was not.  I would however say the US has committed a crime against humanity because its action has lead to the deaths of over a million people not including all the homeless and refugees.  While removing Saddam may have been a good thing to do, it was done incredibly poorly and without any legitimacy.  A good thing done with negligence is still a crime.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

shizuru said:


> bush fights the power! of a shoe



He hardly fought it. Just ducked and had the other prime minister attempt to save his ass...feebly I might add.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 17, 2008)

This was in my newspaper today


----------



## iander (Dec 17, 2008)

We need a spiffy name for this whole affair and not shoe-gate cause thats cliche .


----------



## russ869 (Dec 17, 2008)

I definitely think Bush is severely over-hated.  This shoe thing was fun to watch though.



Lezard_Valeth said:


> if you think these shoes were an offence to Americans then what were the bombs thrown at them to kill saddam?


This is actually a very good point.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Fujioka said:


> This was in my newspaper today



What's sad is most of the world seems to agree.

We all wish we could have done the same.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 17, 2008)

russ869 said:


> I definitely think Bush is severely over-hated.  This shoe thing was fun to watch though.



Over hated and Bush do not mix.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Over hated and Bush do not mix.



Isn't that the truth. There hasn't been a politician this hated since Bush took office in 2000.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 17, 2008)

The only thing that would be better than this,
is if he actually got hit.
I would _pay_ to see that.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

still, throwing that shoe on international tv is way out of line, though it was really funny


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 18, 2008)

Next time he should invest in hand grenades and molotov cocktails.....


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Next time he should invest in hand grenades and molotov cocktails.....



not bad, actually


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2008)

I actually was suprised by the footage that dodge from Bush looked pretty athletic, it's like he knew the shoe was coming  .


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

Platnium said:


> I actually was suprised by the footage that dodge from Bush looked pretty athletic, it's like he knew the shoe was coming  .



whatever happened to that reporter anyway?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 18, 2008)

Honnestly I doubt I could have dodged that shoe.
Props to Bush. Now I'm pretty sure Presidents get a super dodging training!


----------



## Anko-san (Dec 18, 2008)

A potential historic moment ruined by that dodge.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

That's sad.

Bush could've been a better dodgeball player


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

I just wished it didn't miss :/


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 18, 2008)

iander said:
			
		

> First off, I still have some faith in the international justice system so its not entirely to late to rule out Bush being tried even if its unlikely. Second, I hardly see throwing a shoe as any form of justice. It was clearly meant as an insult. However, yes I do think in the absence of justice, that people certainly have the right to enact their own justice so far as everyone is given the rights that everyone should enjoy and again I dont believe in the death penalty. Like I said though, I dont think there is an absence of justice so vigilantism is not justified at this point.


So when Bush enacted his own justice against Afghanistan and Iraq, when the world refused to act it was justified. 

No? Why, because disagree with his vigilantism and feel it was wrong. I am sure he disagrees with you form of vigilantism and would feel that it was wrong. 

If you want to promote vigilante justice, then don?t complain about a vigilante. 



			
				iander said:
			
		

> There are all sorts of causes for violence but the overwhelming cause is a war that the US started. You could argue that it was justified to remove Saddam from power and that the violence that has resulted is justified but you cannot deny that the war has increased sectarian conflict and terrorism/gang related violence in response to US military occupation and massive poverty increased by the destruction of infrastructure. That doesnt even take into account the civilians deaths caused by US forces or the deaths caused by starvation and disease that has resulted from the war.


BS, the war was not the cause of poverty, terrorism/gang related violence. 

If I go to the bank to get money and I get robbed. I going to the bank was not the cause of me getting robbed. The robber was the cause of me getting robbed. If I didn?t go to the bank I would not have been robbed, but that doesn?t IN ANY WAY mean that me going to the bank caused the robbery. 

The deaths due to sectarian violence where CAUSED by the sectarian violence. The deaths caused by destruction of infrastructure were CAUSED by the terrorists who destroyed that infrastructure. The poverty that resulted from the destruction economy was CAUSED by the gangs who destroyed businesses. 

The only deaths that the war was responsible for were the civilian deaths during the invasion. They were not targeted, nor were they wanted. Though tragic did not lead to situation we are in now.


----------



## hyakku (Dec 18, 2008)

It's time for a crash course in international relations for some of you:



> First off, I still have some faith in the international justice system so its not entirely to late to rule out Bush being tried even if its unlikely. Second, I hardly see throwing a shoe as any form of justice. It was clearly meant as an insult. However, yes I do think in the absence of justice, that people certainly have the right to enact their own justice so far as everyone is given the rights that everyone should enjoy and again I dont believe in the death penalty. Like I said though, I dont think there is an absence of justice so vigilantism is not justified at this point.



The international system is anarchic. Whether you consider it as a constant state, temporary or condition doesn't matter, the fact of the matter is that it is anarchic. Realist (classicsal and neo realists) mindsets dominate this system (evident by the unilateral hegemony of the US or the bilateral balance of power created by the Cold war, the british during imperialism, etc) when it comes to the top. Next come the liberals (them we'll get to in a second, thinking they are so different from the realists), and finally system transformers like Marxists, neo marxists, WOMPs, etc.

Now, you liberal/neoliberals who proposed the ICC left one thing out in your infinite trust in human rationale and wisdom: you can't enforce any laws.

I mean really, what is the international justice system going to do without a power like the US or Russia to enforce laws when people disagree? None of the EU has enough soft power to sanction coutnries in the middle east, china, russia, or the US without one of the aforementioned parties, and none of those people will support an ICC as it will either relinquish some hegemony (in the case of the US) or put them in a risky position (CHina, russia, middle east). So essentially you have this court where they can bully some African nations and the rest of Europe into court. Real successful.

While I don't agree with the war, bush is right because the ICC and the rest of the world is often too slow to react, though I think this time it would have been smarter to listen, history shoes they haven't always been the most intelligent or fastidious when it comes to waging war as opposed to more human centric areas.

I don't know if you are familiar with Rousseau, or people like Kant (or was it grotius or someone else, not sure at the moment) and even Realists like machiavelli, mearshimer, hobbes, whatever. The point is these people know that relinquishing even some of your natural rights occurs for the exchange of protection and the benefits that come with government. Everyone likes to talk about what they deserve from government, not what they should be contributing as well. Does that mean your rights should be violated? No, but some rights are given up if we are too uphold the "natural law" these champions of liberals seem to like. Inversely, this is what causes many people problems with bush, that he seems to be overzealous in his pursuit of upholding this natural law.

However, in an anarchic  system, people will always bind together to form governments and civilizations because of man's natural fear of death and desire for power, coupled with the nature of the system creating security dilemmas over other people's power capabilities. In short, there will never be citizens law, so we need to stop trying to make exceptions when it benefits us.



> There are all sorts of causes for violence but the overwhelming cause is a war that the US started. You could argue that it was justified to remove Saddam from power and that the violence that has resulted is justified but you cannot deny that the war has increased sectarian conflict and terrorism/gang related violence in response to US military occupation and massive poverty increased by the destruction of infrastructure. That doesnt even take into account the civilians deaths caused by US forces or the deaths caused by starvation and disease that has resulted from the war.



...what? The violence is because you had a state split into many factions vying for power because there was no overarching authority. 

If nothing else, our presence has contributed to creating a common enemy and uniting them under that. Unfortunately this may work against us, but at least if they were intellient they would band together and use this to unify, but they won't, because we actively employ actions that perpetuate regional divides for national security, and rightly so, but i don't have time to get into that now. And that doesn't even make sense, if anything, the demise of Saddam hussein did this, not the American war. Though that was an indirect result of the war (or maybe direct), do you think it would be any better that instead of sectarian violence you could type husseiny violence?

It goes back to that realist mentality, as machiavelli said, a prince must know when to keep their word, and when the situation has changed and it is no longer fitting to keep it. This would be bad advice in a moral world as he says, but it's not, and real men who must rule and avoid being both hated or held in contempt by his citizens must often make key choices that usually boil down to the classical, "lesser evil" "for the greater good" scenarios. 

Did this serve a greater good? Well we don't live in a world of eternal return and so we can't go back and see the alternative path.

Finally, back to the shoe throwing, wherever you are from, think of the worst insult and that's what this is. It's not the fact that its the shoe, in iraq that is one of the highest forms of disrespect. I don't like bush but i'll be damned if someone Iraqi gets on tv and disrespects my nation and gets away with --

Oh wait, he got his ass kicked. America ! YEA


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 18, 2008)

Man, quick reflexes.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 18, 2008)

The only thing I find wrong is the man was wrestled to the ground for his deed...and that he missed.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh God, the f*cken irony! This is pure injustice at its purest. Thanks to Bush, Iraq has, in effect as it was observed, freedom of speech that by the way is limited to such idiotic behaviour as this one. The guy had the nerve to justify his action constitutionally through _freedom of speech_ that, needless to state, would be non-existance has it not been for Bush's tough foreign policies. If he had done that to Sadam, the guy would be long executed by now - spherical bastard!


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 18, 2008)

was only a matter of time


----------



## SilentxReverie (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad this has happened.
I've seen the most awesome signatures related to this  >


----------

